# GMTV



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Apart from the variable length of Penny Smith's skirts (before 7am) this surely must be the TV equivalent of the Daily Mail.

Tacky and cheap as fuck


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Apart from the variable length of Penny Smith's skirts (before 7am) this surely must be the TV equivalent of the Daily Mail.
> 
> Tacky and cheap as fuck Â


But Andrea Mclean is the best thing to wake up to on telly!!!! How can a woman look so good after just having a kiddy!!!! [smiley=iloveyou.gif]

Apart from her, i agree, totally 'daily mail'!!!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

If anyone ever meets Eamon 'I'm smug as fuck' Holmes, I would gladly pay them a tenner to smack his smug unfunny teeth down his smug unfunny throat.

Thank you.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

What's the alternative though?

I still miss the big breakfast. :-/


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> If anyone ever meets Eamon 'I'm smug as fuck' Holmes, I would gladly pay them a tenner to smack his smug unfunny teeth down his smug unfunny throat.


LOL!

Have to agree


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

> What's the alternative though?


watching tv rots your mind - especially in the morning - listen to the "today" program and kick the old brain into gear


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> But Andrea Mclean is the best thing to wake up to on telly!!!!


Hmmmm.....you obviously don't tune into Sky News in the mornings. [smiley=gorgeous.gif] ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Hmmmm.....you obviously don't tune into Sky News in the mornings. [smiley=gorgeous.gif] Â ;D


Nope, dont have Sky.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

No Sky?   

You live in the middle ages dude!! The standard channels are so shit today, I mainly watch sky channels. You must get it and enjoy Men and Motors!! ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> The standard channels are so shit today, I mainly watch sky channels. You must get it and enjoy Men and Motors!!


*lol* - the reason they are shit is that they have dumbed down to match the 'council choice' Sky programming. Apart from Discovery and the music channels its a pile of steaming shite


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> *lol* - the reason they are shit is that they have dumbed down to match the 'council choice' Sky programming. Apart from Discovery and the music channels its a pile of steaming shite


I have the full monty sky package and I have to agree with you - virtually every channel is utter tosh.
Apart from the Sports, Music and 'factual' channels.

Oh, and Sky One to a degree. After all, it has Buffy The Vampire Slayer. The best TV program of the last 5 years (I'm being serious). ;D

Damian


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> *lol* - the reason they are shit is that they have dumbed down to match the 'council choice' Sky programming. Apart from Discovery and the music channels its a pile of steaming shite


*lol* Don't be a Trisha Â    Sky's great Â ;D Â  Do they run Trisha repeats? Â   How much does it cost? Â :-/ 

There's better on Freeview, and it's all free Â 

Penny Smith was looking great this morning Â : :


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'm afraid I'm another today program listener. All of the ones on the telly make me want to punch people. Especially the big breakfast. Load of wank that was. People being that active and screaming and cheering that early in the morning is completely unnatural and fucking annoying.
I'm OK after a coffee though. 

As for sky, I used to have it. Got rid of it because I realised the only thing I ever watched was the normal channels, or the simpsons on sky 1, which you can get off the internet anyway. Can't say I miss it.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I'm afraid I'm another today program listener. All of the ones on the telly make me want to punch people. Especially the big breakfast. Load of wank that was. People being that active and screaming and cheering that early in the morning is completely unnatural and fucking annoying.
> I'm OK after a coffee though. Â


Couldn't agree more, it was utter shite! Even the bloody camerman couldn't keep still, zooming in and out, up and down all the time. That big breakfast 'crew', what were they on ....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Sky v Every day 5 channels! 
We have Sky I honestly prefer the every day 5 channels more. We watch the basic 5 channels more and subsequently were having this conversation the other night saying how crap sky is and why we have it!! I only like sky for the music channels and the children love the kiddies channels. Oh and the repeats if you watch any soaps on the ordinary channels and miss them!


----------

